# The Ditch fri 24



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Report :
Well the plan wasto get there around 9am ............ launched at 12pm 
wind out of the NW and cold / tide peaking and moving 
Paddled to the cove where 6 boats where spaced out and bobbers everywhere
Made a drift back to the ramp......... small nibble by the ramp
Trolled our way to the ditch , just pass the bridge Jason hooks a nice 20 1/2 speck
acouple small ones pulled by jason and I drift trolled back to the bridge 
fish on a small 10in , 3 fish for me 14in the biggest
set up near the bar between the ramp and overpass a Jon boat was slaying them nothing big but where pulling them in on minnows and gulps 
Had family plans at 5 so around 4 I called it 
Not alot of time on the water but fun none the less
Got to try out my new Playsport so as I figure out how to download and make vid I'll post it up

Oh on a side note THEY UPPED THE FEES TO $10 FOR PARKING AND $10 PER BOAT 
prob put in at Tops for now on 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfawTP_-LiY

jerry


----------



## yakattackn (May 18, 2010)

Very nice first video Jerry! BTW I'm glad to see you take the time to bring a special needs person along fishing with you! LOL...just joking Jason


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Didnt they show up on the short yellow bus to go fishn?? 

Great job guys and hope to see ya out there shortly


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey you guys leave me alone....I'm going to tell!
Eric missed the bus that morning..


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

the bus was late

Shooter anytime , get you back to paddle shape


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

anks guys one day I hope to be as good as Rob


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

O Shin Rin said:


> the bus was late
> 
> Shooter anytime , get you back to paddle shape


Paddle shape??  I will be in the boat casting lures at them dummies in the yaks that get in our way 

I ain't old, fat and lazy for no reason


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

:fishing:opcorn::beer::--|


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Good vid Jerry that little camera does the job nicely. Them fees are retarded, you wont see me at that launch anymore.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

right about that Big S , going to hit Top Rack sat you want to come 
been awhile fishing with ya 
trying to get a fleet going and road dog the ditch 
Cam: got work on a mount now for it ,ya I like it and easy too boot.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Shooter said:


> Paddle shape??  I will be in the boat casting lures at them dummies in the yaks that get in our way
> 
> I ain't old, fat and lazy for no reason


Ever had ....lead chunked atchya....


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea but I cheat


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

nice!


----------



## FishinTopsail (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey man nice video and kayak set up. Thanks for posting!  Do you mind if I re-post the video or the you tube link on my website? 
Tight lines!
Johnny
http://www.fishintopsail.com


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

FishinTopsail said:


> Hey man nice video and kayak set up. Thanks for posting!  Do you mind if I re-post the video or the you tube link on my website?
> Tight lines!
> Johnny
> http://www.fishintopsail.com


nope , it's on the web so no prob


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

cool site by the way , got to get down that way one day :fishing:


----------



## FishinTopsail (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks O Shin Rin.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

FishinTopsail said:


> Hey man nice video and kayak set up. Thanks for posting!  Do you mind if I re-post the video or the you tube link on my website?
> Tight lines!
> Johnny
> http://www.fishintopsail.com


Whose set-up were you refering to? If it was mine-Thanks!


----------

